# Puyule [puiule]



## lalordz

Hi!

Thanks for your help.

I saw a TV show called "Criminal Minds" Season 4 chapter 13, and they use a word to call a boy, that apparently means dear, or beloved one (according to the TV show) and they say this word is Romanian. They say "Puyule"

My question is if this word actually exists, and the right way to write it in Romanian.

Thank you very much in advance.

PS You can see the video of this show on you tube (search for Criminal Minds 4x13 sub esp 3/5, as I can't post URLs)


----------



## farscape

The proper spelling is "Puiule" and it's an endearment term. It comes from "pui" as in cub, chick, kid or young and it's used for boys/young adults only. Sometimes it's a substitute for the first name - spelled "Puiu" - used by friends and relatives even for grownups. For girls/women although less frequent, one might use "Puica".

Best,


----------



## lalordz

Thank you very much for your answer. I liked the word when I heard it. Now I can use it the right way.


----------



## pro_niger

It is also used between lovers! Similar to the English term "Boo".
pro_niger


----------



## lalordz

pro_niger said:


> It is also used between lovers! Similar to the English term "Boo".
> pro_niger


 
Thank you for the remark. I had never been interested in learning Rumanian. Now I see it is a beautiful language.


----------



## farscape

pro_niger said:


> It is also used between lovers! Similar to the English term "Boo".
> pro_niger



Interesting comment about "Boo" I've never encountered it with this meaning, only as an equivalent for "Bau!" in Romanian. Most of the time honey, sweetheart, and baby is what's being used in AE.

Seems to be the English form of the French "beau" and ported over by the Caribbean populations. 

Later,


----------



## LucianU

farscape, I think you can hear that word in R&B songs. Kelly Rowland had a very popular song, I can't remember its name right now -- something with Desire.


----------



## jazyk

Note that _pui _is a cognate of _pollo_ in case you already haven't.


----------

